# Hardie backer board



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as the board is not damaged you can just reattach it.


----------



## Quickdraw (Nov 18, 2008)

What's better for a shower area to be tiled? Hardiebacker, cement board or the Georgia pacific blue densguard?

EDIT: Ignore this message - after doing a search it appears its just a matter of opinion with each system having its advocates.


----------

